# bge0: watchdog timeout -- resetting



## jronald (May 12, 2013)

FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE amd64, which is downloaded from the official website as binary. Mac Mini mid-2010 MC270. Default install. The network device is recognized as BCM57765 as expected. Is there any solution?

Thanks.


----------



## AndyUKG (May 13, 2013)

Hi,

It may be best to ask this on the freebsd-net mailing list. I had a similar issue a few years ago and received assistance from one of the developers on this list,

Thanks, Andy.


----------

